# Hoeven/hoefde niet / hoef niet



## Alisson Pereira

Hi!

This morning, I was seeing a video with subtitle in English, the translation called my attention. I don't have so much knowledge in Dutch language, so I just need to confirm it.

What I know so far is.

>Must (*not*)/ Should (*not*)/ Have to / Need to==> Moeten (*niet*)
Bv: I must/should/have/need to do it ==> Ik moet...
Bv: I must not/should not to it ==> ik moet het niet...
Bc: I don't have/need to do it ==> ik hoef het niet...

>Should / Should not==> Zouden  moeten (niet)

IS THAT OK?
Now what I saw was.

1)
Dat *hoef* ik toch niet te geloven!
I shouldn't believe that!

2)
Zij heeft gezegd dat het bewolkt is, dus *hoefde* Marcos niet met Maria naar...
...so Marcos shouldn't go to..

3)
Dus Marcos *hoeft* niet te weten dat Maria hem leuk vindt.
So Marcos must not to know...

Daarna kan ik zeggen dat ''hoeven niet'' ook ''must not'' en ''should not'' is.


----------



## Peterdg

This a pretty complex one.

First of all, there is a difference between the use in the Netherlands and in Belgium.

Second, in English, there is a difference between at one side "must not" and on the other side "need not" and "not have to".

You must not do that = you are, under no circumstance, allowed to do that
You don't have to do that/you need not doing that = you are not obliged to do that (, but you can if you wish).

Now in Dutch:

"You must not do that" = "Je *mag* dat niet doen". (*mag* from the verb "mogen")
"You don't have to do that" = "Je *hoeft *dat niet te doen" (in the Netherlands) and "Je *moet* dat niet doen" in Belgium.

"*Hoeven*" is only used in negative sentences.


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, thank you. But How about ''should (not)?


----------



## Peterdg

"Should not" is more or less "je zou dat niet mogen doen" (less strong than "must not" = "niet mogen").


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Thank you!


----------



## eno2

My take:

1)
Dat *hoef* ik toch niet te geloven!
I shouldn't believe that!
I really don't have to believe that!

2)
Zij heeft gezegd dat het bewolkt is, dus *hoefde* Marcos niet met Maria naar...
...so Marcos shouldn't go to..
So Marcos didn't have to go with Maria to...

3)
Dus Marcos *hoeft* niet te weten dat Maria hem leuk vindt.
So Marcos must not to know...
So Marcos doesn't have to know that Maria llikes him


> Daarna kan ik zeggen dat ''hoeven niet'' ook ''must not'' en ''should not'' is.


Het beste en zeker het eenvoudigste is te zeggen dat 'niet hoeven' meestal  'doesn't have to' is......denk ik


----------



## Alisson Pereira

Ok, thank you all!


----------

